# Pentium 4 runtertakten



## Nudl (6. November 2004)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein Notebook mit einem P4 3.06GHz HT gekauft und musste feststellen, dass das ein Fehler war. Die Leistung ist ohne Zweifel hervorragend aber der Lüfter wird wegen der hitze zu laut. 
Deswegen meine Frage:
Bringt es etwas, den P4 auf z.B. 2GHz runterzutakten? Alles was ich will ist, dass das Ding während des Unterreichts nicht den Lehrer übertönt. -_-'
Wieauchimmer, kennt jemand Programme die den Takt eines P4 runterschrauben können?

mfg Schütz   

PS:
  << Der Smilie wär toll ohne dem No Spam. ^^


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Kannsts mal mit dem Programm CPUCool Probieren, mit dem kann man Übertakten, dann wird man wohl auch untertakten können?

Ps.:Wo und welches Notebook hast du dir gkauft und Preis?


----------



## Nudl (6. November 2004)

Ich hab mir ein Acer Aspire 1613LMi beim Media Markt gekauft.
Hat stolze 1600€ gekostet.

Danke für den Tipp, werd mal das Programm suchen.


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. November 2004)

Einfach ins BIOS gehen und den FSB runterstellen,der Multi wird wohl fest sein


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Ich würd mir gern das ACER Aspire 1714 SMi kaufen, kostet aber 1800€ ein bisschen viel...


----------



## Nudl (6. November 2004)

> Ich würd mir gern das ACER Aspire 1714 SMi kaufen, kostet aber 1800€ ein bisschen viel..



Intel® Pentium® 4 Prozessor 3,40GHz (800FSB), Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition, 17.0" SXGA TFT Display, 1024MB DDR (2x512MB), 120GB HDD, Super-Multi Laufwerk, 128MB nVidia Geforce FX Go5700 , drahtloser 802.11g und 10/100/1000 LAN Adapter, 6 in 1 Card Reader, 56Kbps Modem, Li-Ion Batterie
-----------------------------------------------------

Pentium 4 3.4GHz ? O_O
Bevor du dir den kaufst würd ich erst mal in einem Geschäft oder so ein paar Dinge testen. 
Im Windows Rechner das Fäkultat von einer Million oder so auszurechnen soll dafür gut geeignet sein. Den Laptop 10 Minuten rechnen lassen und schaun ob er noch für dich leise und kühl genug ist. Hätte ich wohl auch machen sollen. >_>

----------------------------------------------------
	7.1* kg mit Combo Laufwerk und Batterie
(*Abweichungen möglich, abhängig von Konfiguration)
----------------------------------------------------

7.1kg sind für ein Notebook das du oft herumschleppst 4kg zuviel. Als Desktopersatz ein nettes Teil, ich würde aber alleine wegen dem Gewicht und der tatsache das es ja kein Desktop PC ist davon abraten.
Im Endeffekt deine Entscheidung....Ein Pentium M 2GHz würde sicher eine ähnliche Leistung wie ein 3GHz Prozessor bringen....Die Centrinos sind im Prinzip dieselben nur teurer und mit irgendeinen Schnickschack(WLAN glaub ich) ausgestattet.


----------

